# Share pics of your heat-trained hair



## Lynnerie (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Ladies, 

There's been a lot of talk about heat-training lately and I would like to see your pics or links to blogs/youtube of trained hair. 

Soooo if you have successfully loosened your curl pattern please share your pics and tell us your starting hair type. 

Let's keep this thread nice so no talk about damaged hair because what works for one may not work for someone else.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Jan 24, 2011)

Your hair is really pretty!


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 24, 2011)

Are u looking for straighten pics or natural pics? I guess I'm confused. But this show be a interesting thread.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Jan 24, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Are u looking for straighten pics or natural pics? I guess I'm confused. But this show be a interesting thread.


 
I think what she is looking for is pics of wet or airdryed "heat trained" hair. I am transitioning and I'm currently 8.5 months post. I plan on wearing my natural hair straight at least 50% of the time and I anticipate a loosening of my texture . I think this is the best option for me considering my hair length goals and style preferences. So I am intrested in seeing pics also. I blowdry and flatiorn my hair every 2 week between protective styles (I'm in crochet braids now). I have about 4 inches of new growth but no loosening of my texture just yet.


----------



## Tiye (Jan 24, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Are u looking for straighten pics or natural pics? I guess I'm confused. But this show be a interesting thread.



I think people might end up bored or disappointed. Heat trained hair is still your hair with a little less shrinkage (and I do mean very little) and a little more manageability. In other words the difference is subtle and really only something that the person who owns the head of hair and maybe her stylist will notice. It's not the sort of thing that will create internet buzz unless your hair did that before it was heat trained.


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to grab a snack and brb.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 24, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I think people might end up bored or disappointed. Heat trained hair is still your hair with a little less shrinkage (and I do mean very little) and a little more manageability. In other words the difference is subtle and really only something that the person who owns the head of hair and maybe her stylist will notice. It's not the sort of thing that will create internet buzz unless your hair did that before it was heat trained.


   interesting because of all the anti heat trained natural threads poppin up not because of the pics. I dont think your going to get very many responses because of all the negativity that surrounds HTNs


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just posted a heat training support thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12700041#post12700041

Maybe folks will feel comfortable posting pictures there.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know how to post videos anymore. But, here is a video of my heat trained wet with comparison.

YouTube - Wet Hair Lets Compare


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to see some pics! Here's a pic from my first "session" in... August? I think August. 







It's still pretty puffy (but I like puffy most of the time!) and I only did part of my hair. Got lazy. It straightened more easily last time and got straighter. I'll take good pics next time I straighten.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 24, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Are u looking for straighten pics or natural pics? I guess I'm confused. But this show be a interesting thread.



It could be natural or straightened pics. I would really like to see the loosened curl pattern but I love hair pics so it doesn't matter


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 24, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> interesting because of all the anti heat trained natural threads poppin up not because of the pics. *I dont think your going to get very many responses because of all the negativity that surrounds* HTNs



I was thinking this too. But I don't see why it should be negative. Your hair is your hair and people should be able to do what they want with it and what makes their journey easiest. I've been relaxed, texlaxed, and now I'm natural. I do what works for me.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 25, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


>



Whoa.... Your hair is SO long!


----------



## JFK (Jan 25, 2011)

^LOL.  That's Longhairdontcare2011 on youtube.  She heat trains her hair.  The poster was just giving an example.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I think people might end up bored or disappointed. Heat trained hair is still your hair with a little less shrinkage (and I do mean very little) and a little more manageability. In other words the difference is subtle and really only something that the person who owns the head of hair and maybe her stylist will notice. It's not the sort of thing that will create internet buzz unless your hair did that before it was heat trained.



Exactly. I think my hair is heat trained to a certain extent but it still shrinks to high heavens. There's no straighten pieces or anything. It's just easier to blowdry and easier to flat-iron than the very first time I tried to straighten my natural hair.

I haven't taken any recent pics of wet hair or shrunken hair, but here's the latest one (taken January of last year) of my wet/damp hair after washing it. I'm stretching a piece of hair in the front:






Here's the last time I ever wore my natural hair in it's shrunken state which was July of last year:


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 25, 2011)

Pooh Bear your hair is sooo pretty! I really like your curls and I'm interested in "training" my hair so I can get it straighter easier without sacrificing my texture. I just hate that it takes 6 hours to blowdry and flat iron.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Pooh Bear your hair is sooo pretty! I really like your curls and I'm interested in "training" my hair so I can get it straighter easier without sacrificing my texture. I just hate that it takes 6 hours to blowdry and flat iron.



Thank you. I can't believe it takes you 6 hours! That's a long time. It only takes me anywhere from 1.5 to 2 hours to wash, condition, detangle, blowdry, and flat-iron.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thank you. I can't believe it takes you 6 hours! That's a long time. It only takes me anywhere from 1.5 to 2 hours to wash, condition, detangle, blowdry, and flat-iron.



I think its because my hair takes forever to detangle and its very dense. Sometimes I start blowdrying and I just give up and rewet it cause its frustrating.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> I think its because my hair takes forever to detangle and its very dense. Sometimes I start blowdrying and I just give up and rewet it cause its frustrating.



My hair is very dense too.  The only way I can detangle is if my hair is SOAKING WET and SATURATED with water in the shower. I can't detangle with just conditioner and/or oil like a lot of ladies do. I use a Goody Ouchless Brush to detangle sections of my hair under running water from the showerhead.  I squeeze excess water from my hair, and when I get out of the shower I put my hair in about 8 loosely twisted sections before blowdrying.  Before blowdrying a section, I unravel, apply Mane N Tail Conditioner, comb thru, then blowdry on high with a brush attachment.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if my pic 'fits' in this topic since my heat trained hair wasn't done intentionally if that's part of the definition. [stop here if it is]

If not, here's my pic of heat trained hair when I was getting my hair straightened every 2 weeks sometimes with the marcel and sometimes via blowdryer. My curls were loser [more on the stringy side], my hair thinner among other characteristics...

Please see page 5 of this post. (sorry my pic is on my home 'puter)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...eat-training-how-does-differ-heat-damage.html


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 25, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> I'm not sure if my pic 'fits' in this topic since my heat trained hair wasn't done intentionally if that's part of the definition. [stop here if it is]
> 
> If not, here's my pic of heat trained hair when I was getting my hair straightened every 2 weeks sometimes with the marcel and sometimes via blowdryer. My curls were loser [more on the stringy side], my hair thinner among other characteristics...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic. Were you able to wear a wash n go?


----------



## jennboo (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

So this is my hair before heat damaging/training:





And this is my hair after heat damaging/training for about 7 months:






And this is my heat damaged/trained hair after a blow out...it took about 4 minutes to get it straight like this, thank gd for heat damaging/training!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^  You're a mess jennboo!

How did you get the heat training to change your skin color as well?  Did you use some type of skin training cream?


----------



## jennboo (Jan 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> ^^^  You're a mess jennboo!
> 
> How did you get the heat training to change your skin color as well?  Did you use some type of skin training cream?


 
Girl!!!! I gots me that combination hair training, skin training, hair lightening flat iron! That thing works wonders!!! So glad i purchased it.


----------



## afjhnsn (Jan 25, 2011)

W-O-W
coffee all over the screen, lolll


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 25, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So this is my hair before heat damaging/training:
> 
> ...



This right here is all types trife  *dead*


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 25, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Thanks for the pic. Were you able to wear a wash n go?


 
I did wash and gos but it didn't look good. Spaghetti strings all over AND probably cuz I didn't know how to style it it either 
But it was VERY easy to manage.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Girl!!!! I gots me that combination hair training, skin training, hair lightening flat iron! That thing works wonders!!! So glad i purchased it.



Is this it?


----------



## qchelle (Jan 25, 2011)

Jennboo, you are sooo wrong!  

Aye!  I came up in this here thread to see some pics!  I only see like 2!  Where da pics?!  Give me pics!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube - #12:Texture of my wet natural hair with conditioner in it.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> My hair is very dense too.  The only way I can detangle is if my hair is SOAKING WET and SATURATED with water in the shower. I can't detangle with just conditioner and/or oil like a lot of ladies do. I use a Goody Ouchless Brush to detangle sections of my hair under running water from the showerhead.  I squeeze excess water from my hair, and when I get out of the shower I put my hair in about 8 loosely twisted sections before blowdrying.  Before blowdrying a section, I unravel, apply Mane N Tail Conditioner, comb thru, then blowdry on high with a brush attachment.



Thanks Poohbear I'll try this. 

On another note I see this thread has gone waaaayy left which doesn't surprise me  but dang I really wanted to see some pics. Oh well.


----------



## jennboo (Jan 25, 2011)

I see some folks in here are already hatin' on my heat damaging progress. Hmph!

And Pooh, you aint even listenin'. A flat iron got my hair and skin like that, one stop shop.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 25, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So this is my hair before heat damaging/training:
> 
> ...


----------



## LatterGlory (Jan 25, 2011)

@ jennboo, * but* ...


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 25, 2011)

jennboo said:


> I see some folks in here are already hatin' on my heat damaging progress. Hmph!
> 
> And Pooh, you aint even listenin'. A flat iron got my hair and skin like that, one stop shop.




here you go... an all white flat iron that lightens skin and hair...


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 25, 2011)

You all are a mess. My hair back in the day before relaxers was probably heat trained to  some degree. B/c we got our hair pressed, religiously, once a month. Over the years, I remember it straightening with more ease. Because we only got it pressed once a month though, our hair still stayed full and still had a considerable amount of texture and shrinkage. 

Sometimes I think I may go back to that; maybe just for the cold months. It worked for me and my sister. We had long hair, little to no breakage and hardly ever any tangles.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube - SalonCabelo's Channel heat trained natural (this isn't me)

YouTube - SalonCabelo's Channel her hair when it's wet (after 0:17, the half of her hair that isn't twisted is wet)


----------



## Napp (Jan 25, 2011)

here is a pic of my frylaxed hair.i've been doing it for a year.(blowdry,press and flat iron 1x a month) i think it is another viable way to grow your natural hair out that i wish i knew was an option sooner.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

Napp said:


> here is a pic of my frylaxed hair.i've been doing it for a year.(blowdry,press and flat iron 1x a month) i think it is another viable way to grow your natural hair out that i wish i knew was an option sooner.



I love your hair. It looks so cute.


----------



## yods (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey I promised you pics  
ETA: Sorry pics are so big I don't know how to resize , I am more of a lurker than a joiner
The change is my hair is very subtle as I am conservative with the heat.  Just blow dry once a month and then braidout or bun.  The rest of the time I cowash alternate between wash n gos (use a diffiser in the winter) and braidouts.  The change in my hair is that it has less volume/shrinkage i.e now flops down a bit, basically looks like what it did when I apply henna.

wash n go






texture shot


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

@yods - Very very nice. I look forward to wearing wash and goes in the summer.


----------



## Anne26 (Jan 26, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So this is my hair before heat damaging/training:
> 
> ...



This was very disrespectful to the ladies who heat train. I've been lurking here for a while before I join, and never saw something like this. When people had different views on a subject, they said it in a respectful/more considerate manner.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anne26 said:


> This was very disrespectful to the ladies who heat train. I've been lurking here for a while before I join, and never saw something like this. When people had different views on a subject, they said it in a respectful/more considerate manner.



Thank you. I agree. It seems like the same people make it a point to try and put down or demean those of us who choose to heat train. Every time I see a HT thread hijacked I wonder "Why is it so important to these people?" I mean how many times can you go into multiple threads and repeat the same information over and over. 
It's like...why


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 26, 2011)

I am intrigued by the idea of heat training. I am transitioning now and I definitely plan to wear my hair straight often. I remember my mother used to use stove combs on my hair and it was still very long, thick and healthy. I'm looking forward to getting back to that.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 26, 2011)

Anne26 said:


> I've been lurking here for a while before I join, and never saw something like this. *When people had different views on a subject, they said it in a respectful/more considerate manner.*



Ha! You must have only lurked for like 2 hours then.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am interested in heat training.  I am not sure if I should do this while transitioning or if i should wait. I don't even know what my hair looks like natural.  I have 6 mos. worth of growth but I know others have said I really won't know until the permed hair is cut off.  I am going to be transitioning for a long time. Is it better to start now or wait?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 26, 2011)

So....I guess I'm getting ready to slightly heat train my hair. I have no intentions on changing my texture but I'm tired of my hair reverting the day after I flat iron. When I was natural and getting my hair pressed once a month, my hair lasted about a week before it reverted (unless I worked out). I would like for my 3 hour flat ironing jobs to last longer than a day. So I guess I will post my updates in here for anyone who wants to train their hair to stay straight longer but not necessarily drastically change their texture. Gonna ask my mom and old stylists for some tips to help prevent a drastic change.


ETA: Oops I thought this was the heat training support thread haha


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 26, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I am interested in heat training.  I am not sure if I should do this while transitioning or if i should wait. I don't even know what my hair looks like natural.  I have 6 mos. worth of growth but I know others have said I really won't know until the permed hair is cut off.  I am going to be transitioning for a long time. Is it better to start now or wait?



I'm 14 months post and I'm starting now. But I have no intentions on big chopping so I see no point in waiting for myself. If you plan to BC at some point, you may want to wait so that it will be 100% clear where you are to chop the relaxed ends.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanna see more pics.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie - I laughed at jennboo's post but I don't really get how heat training is more "whitefying" than a relaxer (if you believe in that sort of thing). I think HT gets a bad rap.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 26, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I'm not gonna lie - I laughed at jennboo's post but I don't really get how heat training is more "whitefying" than a relaxer (if you believe in that sort of thing). I think HT gets a bad rap.



I think Jennboo has some strong opinions against relaxers as well from what I've read on here...She's been pretty consistent in her views regarding permanent texture changing.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

> Theresamonet said:
> 
> 
> > I think Jennboo has some strong opinions against relaxers as well from what I've read on here...She's been pretty consistent in her views regarding permanent texture changing.
> ...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 26, 2011)

Question:

When you heat train are you supposed to use a heat protectant? I used heat (blow dryer and flat iron) all through my first transition and my current one and I never recall my texture loosening. What gives?


----------



## Anne26 (Jan 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Ha! You must have only lurked for like 2 hours then.



I've been reading this site for almost a year, when I began to grow my hair. I was only "active" in another couple of free forums. I guess I picked the wrong threads to read then.

ETA: Even in the old "let's change the name of heat training" thread, people weren't like this. Disagree and call it "heat damage" without further explanations, sure. I just thought this was so over the top.


----------



## jennboo (Jan 26, 2011)

Anne26 said:


> This was very disrespectful to the ladies who heat train. I've been lurking here for a while before I join, and never saw something like this. When people had different views on a subject, they said it in a respectful/more considerate manner.


 
Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!! 

But on a more serious note...

It's disrespectful to me as a black woman who chooses to wear her hair natural to be bombarded with threads and posts on how to burn your hair straighter, get looser curls, and basically de-nappify hair because it 'looks better' or is 'easier to deal with' than hair that looks like mine (typical afro-textured hair).

...sadly, folks never think about the flipside of it because we are so steeped into the culture of straighter is better. People can't fathom how post upon post of how to damage your hair straight (perms or heat) could be taken as offensive from folks who actually see nothing wrong with what grows out of their heads naturally 

So, let's call it 'even'


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 26, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm 14 months post and I'm starting now. But I have no intentions on big chopping so I see no point in waiting for myself. If you plan to BC at some point, you may want to wait so that it will be 100% clear where you are to chop the relaxed ends.


 
I don't have any intentions of bc'ing either.  It will probably be more like a small chop by the time I do anything other than trim.  You make a good point.  I will have to think about that and keep reading up on it in the mean time.


----------



## Kash (Jan 26, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Thank you. I agree. It seems like the same people make it a point to try and put down or demean those of us who choose to heat train. Every time I see a HT thread hijacked I wonder "Why is it so important to these people?" I mean how many times can you go into multiple threads and repeat the same information over and over.
> It's like...why


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not AT ALL interested in heat training my hair, and am actually personally opposed to it for a number of different reasons.  However, I think it's important that we try to respect the decisions others are making with _their_ hair.

I too can be very passionate about issues that are important to me, and natural hair is included on that list. The way I see it, there are 3 stances we can take when confronted with a controversal topic:

1. _respectfully_ respond to the OP's request for information
_or_
2. _respectfully _ disagree with the OP (if it's is a discussion thread) and clearly state your position
_or_
3. lurk and lay low

If you don't have anything nice to say......


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 26, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!!
> 
> But on a more serious note...
> 
> ...



hi....jenn

do you know how to contact kmn1980?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

Theresamonet said:


> Question:
> 
> When you heat train are you supposed to use a heat protectant? I used heat (blow dryer and flat iron) all through my first transition and my current one and I never recall my texture loosening. What gives?



I use a heat protectant when I train. 

Your texture didn't change because you did not use enough heat to change your hair. That is why it is good for people to at least understand heat training so that even if the don't want to train their hair they know their boundaries.


----------



## geejay (Jan 26, 2011)

jennboo said:


> ...sadly, folks never think about the flipside of it because we are so steeped into the culture of straighter is better. People can't fathom how post upon post of how to damage your hair straight (perms or heat) could be taken as offensive from folks who actually see nothing wrong with what grows out of their heads naturally



It's not disrespectful to you because it's not about your hair. If someone insisted you straighten your hair then that's a cause for offense. But to be offended because I want to straighten MY hair? Uhm, no erplexed


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought this was a pic thread. Not a discussion thread.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

geejay said:


> It's not disrespectful to you because it's not about your hair. If someone insisted you straighten your hair then that's a cause for offense. But to be offended because I want to straighten MY hair? Uhm, no erplexed


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I thought this was a pic thread. Not a discussion thread.



I don't have a picture but I have a new video
YouTube - Wet Hair Update January 2011


----------



## Kash (Jan 26, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!!
> 
> But on a more serious note...
> 
> ...


You used to wear a relaxer in your hair, did you think about the flipside?
If so, did natural hair women give you a hard time about your relaxed hair?


----------



## jennboo (Jan 26, 2011)

geejay said:


> It's not disrespectful to you because it's not about your hair. If someone insisted you straighten your hair then that's a cause for offense. But to be offended because I want to straighten MY hair? Uhm, no erplexed


 
Just as i made a 'mockery' of the process of heat damaging your (general) hair, each day on this board natch hair is made a mockery of with the numerous posts on trying to alter it and make it something its not.  I'm not offended that you (geejay) straighten your hair, i'm merely pointing out that just as some folks may have been offended by my post, it's funny how people wouldn't be able to see how naturals _could_ be offended  by the anti-texture tone of specific posts. Just goes to show you that, again, whitey did a wonderful job.

But, i digress. Expecting some folks to understand that is like posing a question to a brick wall and expecting the wall to give a response, lol.

Carry on!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 26, 2011)

jennboo said:


> it's funny how people wouldn't be able to see how naturals _could_ be offended by the anti-texture tone of specific posts. Just goes to show you that, again, whitey did a wonderful job.Carry on!


 
I guess offense goes only one way? So people with permed/ht hair can't by chance be offended by the overwhelming "texture" tone of this forum? I am not choosing a side because I respect everyone's right to do what they want to do with their body and the accessories that come with.  

An attitude like yours just goes to show that whitey really did do a wonderful job, if you want to go there.  Keep the negros at each other's throats not supporting each other so they will be stuck at the bottom of the pile where "whitey" wants them to be.

*Anywho, are there any more pictures?  I would love to see.  I am sure others would too.*

@brittanynic16, keep the info coming.  You paid to be a member here like everyone else and have every right to share information on hair.  Thanks much.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 27, 2011)

If someone has an issue with the topic of this thread don't click on it. Its that simple. You see the title- there are thousands of threads on this forum you don't have to read them all. I certainly don't. 

Nappturality doesn't tolerate heat discussions. Maybe that would work better for those who can't help but clicking on topics they don't like.


----------



## Anne26 (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> It's disrespectful to me as a black woman who chooses to wear her hair natural to be bombarded with threads and posts on how to burn your hair straighter, get looser curls, and basically de-nappify hair because it 'looks better' or is 'easier to deal with' than hair that looks like mine (typical afro-textured hair).



I'm sorry you feel this way, honestly. But these are just people discussing their hair, they're not going out of their way to offend naturals. They're not "directly offensive" like you were.

More pics now please. 

ETA: In my opinion, your hair was the prettiest of all you posted.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 27, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> An attitude like yours just goes to show that whitey really did do a wonderful job, if you want to go there.  Keep the negros at each other's throats not supporting each other so they will be stuck at the bottom of the pile where "whitey" wants them to be.



 @ all of that.  Don't nobody do a better job of policing how black folk supposed to think, act or feel than other black folk. 

I wish that these heat training threads were around back when I was still natural.  I was so shook by all that 'heat is da debil' nonsense that I pulled a himay10nence and said **** this natural hair *** and went back to what I knew.

I applaud every single one of you who can make this work for you in getting to your personal hair goals.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So....I guess I'm getting ready to slightly heat train my hair. I have no intentions on changing my texture but I'm tired of my hair reverting the day after I flat iron. When I was natural and getting my hair pressed once a month, my hair lasted about a week before it reverted (unless I worked out). I would like for my 3 hour flat ironing jobs to last longer than a day. So I guess I will post my updates in here for anyone who wants to train their hair to stay straight longer but not necessarily drastically change their texture. Gonna ask my mom and old stylists for some tips to help prevent a drastic change.
> 
> 
> ETA: Oops I thought this was the heat training support thread haha



This is what in do. My hair was poofy at first but now it usually stays bone straight till week 2 and then i wear textured styles or updos. As you can see my hair is still very very curly.i feel like the heat has allowed for moisture to finally be able to get into my hair strands whereas before it would just sit on top.  And you havent even seen it fully dry. Like i said in the HT support thread, heat trained hair does not have to be drastically loosened at all.


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> But, i digress. Expecting some folks to understand that is like posing a question to a brick wall and expecting the wall to give a response, lol.
> 
> Carry on!



ah yes of course, the everyone else is crazy and I am the only logical one arguement.


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 27, 2011)

This is so inspiring!! I really want to thank the OP for starting this thread. I've been relaxed (texlaxed) for about 2 years and even though I enjoy the ease of maintaining it, I miss the amount of hair I had. I had about 4 times as much hair...but now it seems thin..to me. Lots of other people don't even believe I'm relaxed. Because of this thread and the link to longhairdon'tcare I've decided to start heat training my new growth on December 1st. 
just when I thought I was done with my hair journey
Once again thank you


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!!
> 
> But on a more serious note...
> 
> ...



I laughed at your post, but no one is telling you to straiten your hair.   People are just showing what they choose to do to their hair. It's a different regimen for them and it work for them. You do what works for your hair and it is working for you. Variety is the spice of life, right?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 27, 2011)

Da hell are the pictures?


----------



## Sherae (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Just as i made a 'mockery' of the process of heat damaging your (general) hair, each day on this board natch hair is made a mockery of with the numerous posts on trying to alter it and make it something its not.  I'm not offended that you (geejay) straighten your hair, i'm merely pointing out that just as some folks may have been offended by my post, it's funny how people wouldn't be able to see how naturals _could_ be offended  by the anti-texture tone of specific posts. Just goes to show you that, again, whitey did a wonderful job.
> 
> But, i digress. Expecting some folks to understand that is like posing a question to a brick wall and expecting the wall to give a response, lol.
> 
> Carry on!




So...I guess all natural brunettes should be offended when someone dyes their hair red,  blond or whatever color? 
All the ladies in here with dyed hair - shame on you - for changing the natural hair color that comes out of your head. Why y'all trying to be something your not 

ETA: Sorry ladies, couldn't resist. NOW, *MORE PICTURES PLEASE*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 27, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Da hell are the pictures?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 27, 2011)

Suggestion:

To those who'd like a conflict-free environment to share their heat-trained hair pics and reggies, why not start an invitation-only support group?  Those who'd like to participate who are genuinely interested in this method can share without the added drama.  I'm not heat-training my hair, but it looks like this method, though helpful for many, is steeped in controversy .... and I believe you should be allowed to do you without all the 'extra.'

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 27, 2011)

@Br*nzeB*mbSh~ll

Not a bad idea at all.  Reading through all of the salty posts is getting very old. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> To those who'd like a conflict-free environment to share their heat-trained hair pics and reggies, why not start an invitation-only support group? Those who'd like to participate who are genuinely interested in this method can share without the added drama. I'm not heat-training my hair, but it looks like this method, though helpful for many, is steeped in controversy .... and I believe you should be allowed to do you without all the 'extra.'
> 
> Just trying to be helpful.


 

You know what I totally understand what you are saying and really appreciate it.  For me though, if people that really that bothered about random person in the world using a blowdryer and flatiron, they have deeper issues than hair tbh.  

If posters that choose to do their hair a certain way are hounded out of the Hair care forum then 
1. There is no information out there for the shed loads of women that are struggling with their natural hair and would like to investigate options.
2. It validates the extremism

People will just have to either deal with it or go to a forum that caters for their dogma imho.  I for one love the fact that this forum has all sorts and we for the most part co-exist.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Jan 27, 2011)

ok, this maybe a little off topic, but i have question and i know this group of ladies can help.  how long  does it take to be heat trained?  i know a lady and she flat ironed her 3b/c hair 2 weeks in a row and now it won't curl back to what it was.  it looks a little fuzzy at the edges but the rest is still pretty straight.  it doesn't look or feel damaged at all.


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

shiney_sapphire said:


> ok, this maybe a little off topic, but i have question and i know this group of ladies can help. how long does it take to be heat trained? i know a lady and she flat ironed her 3b/c hair 2 weeks in a row and now it won't curl back to what it was. it looks a little fuzzy at the edges but the rest is still pretty straight. it doesn't look or feel damaged at all.


 

I think that you can completely destroy your curl pattern in one session if the temp is high enough.  There are women with 4 type hair that have complained of stick straight hair after dominican blowouts and such.   She might be able to revive her hair after some protein and moisture dcs.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

i posted this already in a nother thread and i dont want to be a pic whore but here is an older picture






i straightened 2x a month at this point,6 months into HT

here is my raw hair for reference. i didnt do anything but twists at this point. i was too scared to do anything else because i had bced 2 times in one year and just wanted my hair to grow out






here are some straight comparisons too
first straghtening,very puffy. i had to pin curl it to wear it out.






 6 months later, bone straight





excuse my ends. i was trying the no trim thing for a year. I do not like it! i am back to trimming/dusting every 3-4 months.

hope this helps!


----------



## MaryJane3000 (Jan 27, 2011)

i want pictures!!! 

Sidenote: we shouldnt have to do all that, I think the other negative posters have stopped so we should be good. Next time everyone should just ignore the comment like it never happened. The poster that wants to start a discussion on a pic thread should go make their own not hijack someone else's.


----------



## 30something (Jan 27, 2011)

shiney_sapphire said:


> ok, this maybe a little off topic, but i have question and i know this group of ladies can help.  how long  does it take to be heat trained?  i know a lady and she flat ironed her 3b/c hair 2 weeks in a row and now it won't curl back to what it was.  it looks a little fuzzy at the edges but the rest is still pretty straight.  it doesn't look or feel damaged at all.



I think two weeks is pretty quick. What im assuming is that it takes a few times to notice a little difference.


----------



## Minty (Jan 27, 2011)

All I know is black women are loosing their hair - from the "ruut"

Why do you think there was such an amazing response to Oprah when she showed her natural hair -

You are not going to convince women in their 30s, 40s, 50s and 60s that they can go without relaxer if the only option is twist outs, braids, etc.

Some women can take relaxers, but many more can not and they don't see the results of the problem for years, but by then the skin on the scalp is almost scarred. 

So stop the push backs and let heat training take its rightful place as a means to a very healthy end - preserving the hair on your d9mn head.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!!
> 
> But on a more serious note...
> 
> ...



Oh, at first I thought you were joking, and I joked right along with you, but now I see you really weren't. 

So I was just wondering do you ever comb your hair? Brush your hair? Do twistouts or braidouts? Do twists or braids? Use conditioners, creams, gels, and other hair products? These things may not be heat or relaxers, but they temporarily alter your true hair texture that grows out of your head too.

I see the picture in your signature where your have your hair separated into 4 puffs. That's not how your hair grows out your head. Why are you manipulating it into something different? Same with your avatar that has two strand twists. Your hair doesn't grow out your head that way. Not being mean or anything... just something for you to think about...


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 27, 2011)

@HijabiFlygirl: Preach! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL we've gone from 'Relaxed vs. Natural' to 'Natural vs. Natural'.  

Hilarious.

I still wanna see some dayum pics.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Oh, at first I thought you were joking, and I joked right along with you, but now I see you really weren't.
> 
> So I was just wondering do you ever comb your hair? Brush your hair? Do twistouts or braidouts? Do twists or braids? Use conditioners, creams, gels, and other hair products? These things may not be heat or relaxers, but they temporarily alter your true hair texture that grows out of your head too.
> 
> I see the picture in your signature where your have your hair separated into 4 puffs. That's not how your hair grows out your head. Why are you manipulating it into something different? Same with your avatar that has two strand twists. Your hair doesn't grow out your head that way. Not being mean or anything... just something for you to think about...



putting hair in a pony tail =/= heat training one's hair

this whole argument is unnecessary. but if you are going to engage, please come up with better SAT comparisons than that. 

but, on a happy note, i just bc'd my hair and have a rockin' twist out today. i'm going to a thread to post a pic.

how about we all exit to threads we'd like to be in?


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

gcchick_07 said:


> putting hair in a pony tail =/= heat training one's hair
> 
> this whole argument is unnecessary. but if you are going to engage, please come up with better SAT comparisons than that.
> 
> ...



How about YOU not respond if not being addressed to, AND why respond to my post if you don't want to argue!? Your comment about putting hair in a ponytail doesn't equal heat training has NOTHING to do with the point I was trying to make! So quit MEDDLING!

jennboo is talking about how using heat and relaxers isn't how your hair grows out of your head.  Soooo I was saying why do you wear your hair in twists and puffs when that's not how your hair grows out of your head either and just wear it as is in a shrunken nappy fro.

And why even say "how about we all exit to threads we'd like to be in?" I want to be in this thread! If you don't then TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 27, 2011)

You are so right - on so many levels.  

However, that's one benefit of being a paid member.  
You get priveleges.  *shrugs*

And I hate that it would resort to that, but, really, does it take allllllll of that? It shouldn't. As one poster said, the 'salty posts' get kinda old.

I still maintain, get a "Hot Girls" Support Group - Heat Training Members Only.



yods said:


> You know what I totally understand what you are saying and really appreciate it. For me though, if people that really that bothered about random person in the world using a blowdryer and flatiron, they have deeper issues than hair tbh.
> 
> If posters that choose to do their hair a certain way are hounded out of the Hair care forum then
> 1. There is no information out there for the shed loads of women that are struggling with their natural hair and would like to investigate options.
> ...


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just want to see some pics. But all of this is unnecessary. I hate that their has to be all this separation amongst black women because of how we prefer to wear our hair. This may be why people haven't posted any pics. They just don't want to deal with people telling them about their hair and what's supposedly wrong with it. Sad scenario really.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I just want to see some pics. But all of this is unnecessary. I hate that their has to be all this separation amongst black women because of how we prefer to wear our hair. This may be why people haven't posted any pics. They just don't want to deal with people telling them about their hair and what's supposedly wrong with it. Sad scenario really.



What are you talking about? People HAVE posted pictures. I DID! Why don't you post some pics instead of talking about "Woe is me! Black women are separated!" Save it! Your post is unnecessary too. It wasn't beneficial to this thread either.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol I know right . I came in here to see pictures and can't believe it's the same nonsense from the other thread followed in here. 





tapioca_pudding said:


> LOL we've gone from 'Relaxed vs. Natural' to 'Natural vs. Natural'.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> I still wanna see some dayum pics.





Sent from my Zio


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jan 27, 2011)

I was really enjoying this thread until.......  ladies if we keep this up, don't be surprised if this thread gets locked


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

ShopAholic and Etherealsmile26.... 

WHERE'S THE HEAT TRAINED PICS? Share some instead of complaining about the B.S.!!!


Like this:












This is a chunky twistout done on heat trained hair. These pics were taken back in December 2010.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> What are you talking about? People HAVE posted pictures. I DID! Why don't you post some pics instead of talking about "Woe is me! Black women are separated!" Save it! Your post is unnecessary too. It wasn't beneficial to this thread either.



Wow angry are we?? I'm not heat trained but was interested in seeing heat trained hair. Like alot of other women who have peeked in here. There its no woe as me concept to my post. There have been a few pics but there has been way more back and forth in here than anything. Maybe more heat trained ladies haven't posted in here because this is not the usual vibe that these kind if pic threads have. And you making this post attacking me was rather pointless and in no way beneficial too don't you think???


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 27, 2011)

First of all I'm relaxed ,and I am not complaining. Just saying I would like to see more pics. Were you hired by the OP to parole this thread? Cause you getting hype with the wrong one, I've never seen you like this before. . 





Poohbear said:


> ShopAholic and Etherealsmile26....
> 
> WHERE'S THE HEAT TRAINED PICS? Share some instead of complaining about the B.S.!!!
> 
> ...





Sent from my Zio


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

I think there aren't many official heat trained ladies. There are some beautiful ladies with gorgeous hair. Let's try to focus on how gorgeous and versatile natural hair can be whether people choose to keep it strait or curly.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear, not all of us who are visiting this thread are heat trained yet  I was lurking and enjoying the pics because i am extremely interested in heat training so I am learning from all the threads posted and enjoying the pics posted in this one as well. I'd hate to see the thread locked down before others contributed


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this girl is heat-trained or not cause I don't know what her curl pattern is but nevertheless her hair is beautiful. 

Scroll to 55 seconds to see her wet hair. 


Natural hair regimen- Chellywellzshop

YouTube - chellywellzshop's Channel

ETA: Ladies thanks again for posting your pics. I'm trying to find examples that I can share from youtube but even though heat-training isn't a new concept I believe many people don't even realize that they are heat-training especially those who have been natural all their lives.

So they either think their hair is loose/straight or they are confused to why it doesn't curl. There's definitely a need to discuss. Please don't get the thread locked. Thanks!


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

@napp and @yods, is your ht technique similar to brittany's?  Do you concentrate more heat on your new growth and then lower it for the rest of your hair? Thanks so much for posting your pics.  I was a little hesitant about trying this but the pics have been really helpful. I am going to be transitioning for a long time so this might help reduce the stress between the permed hair and new growth.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 27, 2011)

@napp - I am not planning to heat train, but I just have to say that your hair is beautiful.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Exactly. I think my hair is heat trained to a certain extent but it still shrinks to high heavens. There's no straighten pieces or anything. It's just easier to blowdry and easier to flat-iron than the very first time I tried to straighten my natural hair.
> 
> I haven't taken any recent pics of wet hair or shrunken hair, but here's the latest one (taken January of last year) of my wet/damp hair after washing it. I'm stretching a piece of hair in the front:
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't consider you hair "heat trained' per se, because your hair still shrinks up considerably when wet. My definition of heat trained hair is natural hair that has been *permanently* loosened by the use of heat. The curl pattern is usually dramatically changed when heat trained. Say for instance your natural curl pattern is 4a when wet before you heat train your hair. After you've heat trained your hair, it is now permanently 3b when wet! Of course this is only my opinion .


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Chellywellz hair her and her sisters hair is gorgeous and Thick. They posted vids in a While.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are links to videos with Meeka (Real Queens's Regimen). She claims to be heat trained.  Her hair is 3c with some 4a she says.

YouTube - Flat Iron Tutorial Intro
YouTube - Flat Iron With Shea Butter...AMAZING!!


----------



## steffiejoe (Jan 27, 2011)

DannieBeeLoved looks HT but she does not acknowledge it. 

YouTube - Blow Drying Natural Hair


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

I apologize to the ladies I just popped off to. I'm having a bad day and just took it out on you all. Please forgive me.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I am in this thread hoping to become a heat-trainee in the future... I want to get about 4-6 inches of new growth since I am growing out a very short pixie. I have been in ALL the heat threads lately lol


----------



## SVT (Jan 27, 2011)

I flatiron every couple of months but "heat-training" is an interesting concept.

Subscribed.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 27, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I wouldn't consider you hair "heat trained' per se, because your hair still shrinks up considerably when wet. My definition of heat trained hair is natural hair that has been *permanently* loosened by the use of heat. The curl pattern is usually dramatically changed when heat trained. Say for instance your natural curl pattern is 4a when wet before you heat train your hair. After you've heat trained your hair, it is now permanently 3b when wet! Of course this is only my opinion .



There are different degrees of heat training and the one that is most familiar to me (pre-hair boards) is when you train your hair to stay straight longer. The texture change if there is one is very minimal. BMP talked about this as well. Her texture did not visually change but her hair stays straight longer. My hair stayed straight for a week or longer when I was younger and getting my hair pressed regularly. But now it can't stay bone straight longer than a day. My mother kept telling me I need to train it to stay straight again, which is what I plan to do. I have no intentions on getting a permanent type 3 texture. My hair has been type 4 all my life but in the past, it was trained to stay straight longer. So there's a spectrum of heat training that someone posted in the heat training support thread that basically covered the spectrum from a slight unnoticeable change to permanently straight hair.

This is 9th grade. MY hair was pressed bone straight and this style basically lasted until I washed it out. My hair always reverted (unfortunately I have no texture shots because I did not appreciate my curls until senior year).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was 11th grade when I was still natural and again this lasted until wash day, where it fully reverted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was Thanksgiving and my hair went poof the very next morning. So yes, I will be training my hair to stay straighter longer but don't really want the drastic texture change. Hope the pics aren't too big.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I wouldn't consider you hair "heat trained' per se, because your hair still shrinks up considerably when wet. My definition of heat trained hair is natural hair that has been *permanently* loosened by the use of heat. The curl pattern is usually dramatically changed when heat trained. Say for instance your natural curl pattern is 4a when wet before you heat train your hair. After you've heat trained your hair, it is now permanently 3b when wet! Of course this is only my opinion .


Thanks for your input. But I think heat trained hair is just hair that's easier to straighten. The more you use heat to straighten, the more your hair will be trained to straighten easier. Some people will have different degrees of loosened hair texture from using the heat.

I've seen where there are naturals that have ended up with straightened pieces of hair from using heat, but that's the extreme high degree of heat training. They probably were either using heat everyday or had one hardcore press or flatiron with extreme high heat and/or product that caused those permanently straightened pieces. However, Your hair can be heat trained without being permanently straightened by heat. When I see a natural woman with straight pieces like that when their hair is wet, I don't see it as type 3. I see it as type 1 or 2 because it's straight now.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> How about YOU not respond if not being addressed to, AND why respond to my post if you don't want to argue!? Your comment about putting hair in a ponytail doesn't equal heat training has NOTHING to do with the point I was trying to make! So quit MEDDLING!
> 
> jennboo is talking about how using heat and relaxers isn't how your hair grows out of your head.  Soooo I was saying why do you wear your hair in twists and puffs when that's not how your hair grows out of your head either and just wear it as is in a shrunken nappy fro.
> 
> And why even say "how about we all exit to threads we'd like to be in?" I want to be in this thread! If you don't then TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE!



i can respond to what i like because i'm an adult. much like yourself.

and obviously my comment to exit the thread to go look at things more agreeable was not for you. anyone with minimal reading comprehension can see that YOU did not come into the thread to make jokes (they were funny tho, imo).

and, i don't see my post as arguing. i could care less if someone wants to flatiron their hair till they lose their curl pattern. not my hair. however, equating permanently altering one's hair (in whatever manner) to putting a hair elastic around it is kinda...silly. if you notice, i suggested people who don't agree LEAVE THIS THREAD. i read just about anything on lhcf on the front page, so i read a lot of things i don't agree with. i generally choose not to comment though.

but clearly you have/had your knickers bunched. so hopefully you can see what i was trying to say now that you have apologized.

i accept it. apology taken. carry on.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> @napp and @yods, is your ht technique similar to brittany's?  Do you concentrate more heat on your new growth and then lower it for the rest of your hair? Thanks so much for posting your pics.  I was a little hesitant about trying this but the pics have been really helpful. I am going to be transitioning for a long time so this might help reduce the stress between the permed hair and new growth.



i think Brittany technique is very interesting. i like how she honed in her technique on getting a loosened texture and keeping it reasonably consistent.

me, i just wanted hair that was a just a little more flexible. i have no particular HT technique. i just straighten once a month with my regular straightening technique. blowdry with a serum,press with electric hot comb and flat iron w/ a little grease because i like my hair pin straight. i do make sure i tap those roots well to prevent quick reversion so i do focus on them more but i never did any of the temperature changing.(high on roots, lower on the ends) 

i also feel that regular trimming/dusting prevents the wonky look that can happen on the ends. even as little as 1/8 an inch can make all the difference in the curl pattern of the entire strand!

hope that helps.


----------



## geejay (Jan 27, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> even though heat-training isn't a new concept I believe many people don't even realize that they are heat-training especially those who have been natural all their lives.
> 
> So they either think their hair is loose/straight or they are confused to why it doesn't curl. There's definitely a need to discuss.



This is so true. The basics of the idea are pretty well known, but how to control the process to get the desired effect is a mystery (for me at least). There are some wonderful discussions about relaxing techniques to get a bone straight or texlax effect. That's the kind of information it would be nice to get about heat training.

Thanks for making the thread. I know it's made some dramatic twists and turns, but it's been interesting. Thanks to all the ladies that have stuck with it and posted pictures/videos and added their thoughts to the discussion!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 27, 2011)

From natural: 






To heat trained:


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 27, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> From natural:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...
Do we have to go through this again?
I'm not even heat-trained or really thinking about it (just nosy) and I'm already tired of it.
More power to you ladies.


----------



## colibri972 (Jan 27, 2011)

geejay said:


> This is so true. The basics of the idea are pretty well known, but how to control the process to get the desired effect is a mystery (for me at least). There are some wonderful discussions about relaxing techniques to get a bone straight or texlax effect. That's the kind of information it would be nice to get about heat training.
> 
> Thanks for making the thread. I know it's made some dramatic twists and turns, but it's been interesting. Thanks to all the ladies that have stuck with it and posted pictures/videos and added their thoughts to the discussion!




I wait the Brittany ebook to get an answer. 

An other mystery for me,I don't know if I'm the only one but when I wet my heatlaxed hair I don't see the change right now. 

After my first session I went to the beach... 
So my hair has reverted right away, I saw no difference. Next day usual shrinkage still no difference But three days after I notice a slight change. 
why I did not see it right away?


ooops maybe it would be better to ask in the support forum


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 27, 2011)

Just ignore the trolls.  Thx to all who have posted pics/links so far.  I'm interested in seeing pics too.

I'm not planning to heat train--but I definitely feel it has it's place in Black hair care.  I'd prefer that someone try this route before relaxing.


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> @napp and @yods, is your ht technique similar to brittany's?  Do you concentrate more heat on your new growth and then lower it for the rest of your hair? Thanks so much for posting your pics.  I was a little hesitant about trying this but the pics have been really helpful. I am going to be transitioning for a long time so this might help reduce the stress between the permed hair and new growth.



Hey I only blow dry but I use medium to high on the roots and cool shot mostly the ends.  Hope that helps.

*NikStar *you and your hair are just gawjus!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 27, 2011)

NikStar said:


> Just ignore the trolls.  Thx to all who have posted pics/links so far.  I'm interested in seeing pics too.
> 
> I'm not planning to heat train--but I definitely feel it has it's place in Black hair care.  I'd prefer that someone try this route before relaxing.



My thoughts exactly.  

Ladies, I thought about heat training my hair months ago (to combat my crazy shrinkage) but me + heat = split ends galore.  Nonetheless, I'm beginning to see it's place in black hair care ... I mean, look at Longhairdon'tcare?  No one can tell me that her hair is NOT healthy.  It works for some folks, so hey.

I'll keep my eye on this thread and the other one.  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## SVT (Jan 27, 2011)

jennboo said:


> Awww shucks! I was just funnin' !!!!
> 
> But on a more serious note...
> 
> ...



We will continue to bombard you since we discuss all manner of hair manipulation on this board. There may be other sites better suited for the limited discussion you seek. 

Do not troll our forum again.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

Please lets keep this under control! i really would like for others to see that this is just an option to take care of your hair.


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 27, 2011)

So is there a difference between heat training to change your hair's natural texture

....and being a natural who keeps their hair straight majority of the time?? 

I don't particularly like the look of permenantly heat trained hair. But I prefer to keep my natural hair flat-ironed... i guess about 70% of the time because of my extremely busy schedule and to reduce breakage from detangling.  

I've been flat ironing about 1x every 3 weeks and I haven't lost any of my curl pattern...Nor do I want to...


----------



## nikolite (Jan 27, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> So is there a difference between heat training to change your hair's natural texture
> 
> ....and being a natural who keeps their hair straight majority of the time??
> 
> ...



I think there's a difference.  I wear my hair straight sometimes and so do a lot of naturals, but someone heat-trained actually applies heat systematically to permanently alter the texture.  I know my mother used to press her hair all the time but her texture never changed from what I can remember.  She could also choose to wear an afro when she felt like it too.  So its more of a style choice when straightening even regularly but I think heat-training is pretty much permanent once the results are obtained.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 27, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> *So is there a difference between heat training to change your hair's natural texture
> 
> ....and being a natural who keeps their hair straight majority of the time?? *
> 
> ...



I wonder as well.  My guess is yes, but hopefully others chime in.

Reneice is a good example of someone who wears her hair straight majority of the time but still has her curl pattern: What's new on *Reniece - Weave Specialist*'s "Photo Albums" pages | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> I wonder as well.  My guess is yes, but hopefully others chime in.
> 
> Reneice is a good example of someone who wears her hair straight majority of the time but still has her curl pattern: What's new on *Reniece - Weave Specialist*'s "Photo Albums" pages | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.



I believe you can have strait natural hair and keep your texture. I know that will be my intention. I will be a natural who uses heat. I think of the many possible hair styles I will be able to do in the future.                 I can't wait!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

colibri972 said:


> I wait the Brittany ebook to get an answer.
> 
> An other mystery for me,I don't know if I'm the only one but when I wet my heatlaxed hair I don't see the change right now.
> 
> ...




BTW, that flat iron is being sold on Amazon.com for 14.95.  I think I'll get one when my hair grows out as well.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

@napp and yods, thanks for your replies.  

I am also interested in the difference between those who wear their hair straightened majority of the time and those who are heat trained. I also want to know if heat training is always permanent or if the hair reverts all the way back if it is not "trained" after a long period of time.  

Thanks to everyone for helping this thread make a turn for the better!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 27, 2011)

SVT, u r my Shero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SVT said:


> We will continue to bombard you since we discuss all manner of hair manipulation on this board. There may be other sites better suited for the limited discussion you seek.
> 
> Do not troll our forum again.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> @napp and yods, thanks for your replies.
> 
> I am also interested in the difference between those who wear their hair straightened majority of the time and those who are heat trained. I also want to know if heat training is always permanent or if the hair reverts all the way back if it is not "trained" after a long period of time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping this thread make a turn for the better!



i think they are the same, its just that heat training is a range. some people do not agree with me on the matter but this is what i have gathered from my research and experimentation.(yes im crazy about hair)

i can also see why someone wouldnt want to consider themselves trained because the term has a crap load of baggage that comes with it that may or may not apply to their own actual hair.

the hair does renapp to a point and i think the degree depends on how far removed it went from the original curl pattern. in the chart i made i dont think reversion is possible past level 2 or elongation of curl. once the spiral  pattern is gone, its gone.

i could be wrong though. i am open to new info and discussion.


personally i dont think my hair is too far off from my natural curl. i know it may not seem that way to some but i feel like i am intune with my hair and its odd nuances. plus i see my hair more often than any who just see what few photos i post.in the real world i consider myself to be a natural who wear her hair straight most of the time.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 27, 2011)

I BC'd twice because of heat training, here is a comparison of the first round. It was great for straightening, but not so much for anything else.

ETA:  the training process was gradual.  I took about 2 months for my curls to loosen and about a year before they looked like the after shot.  My hair was always blow-dried and flat ironed BONE STRAIGHT!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 27, 2011)

aja1121 said:


> I BC'd twice because of heat damage, here is a comparison of the first round.




WHAT GORGEOUS RED HAIR!!!!!


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bite 

My true texture after BC in 2007 due to "heat damage"





The hair that lead up this this cut
2006, I was letting my stylist flat iron with Marcel's and also colored, I eventually freaked out about the "damage" and bc'd again (see above photo)









I BKT'd for about a year, then got lazy and just stopped doing it (took hours).  Eventually Brittany made her yt tut's and I just tried my BKT method without the keratin.  I only did it maybe 3 times total.  The last time my hair was straighten was November, because I'm trying to grow it out faster so I'm doing WNG and pony puffs.  I plan to straighten and maybe "train" only the roots in February, overall I'm happy with it though.

WNG naked hair





WNG with product





Straighten my hair looks like a relaxer (IMO), and  I'm pretty good at getting a good flat-iron.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you can be heat trained and still have a curl pattern.  I know a few naturals that wear their hair straight majority of the time and it has loosened their curl, basically giving them a texturized appearance.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you to all you ladies who have shared pics. Bumping for more.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 27, 2011)

So if you are HT, do you have to lessen the amount you DC?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 27, 2011)

orangepeel said:


> So if you are HT, do you have to lessen the amount you DC?



I would imagine if one benefits from DC, they should DC MORE once they begin heat training, depending on the frequency DCing was done prior to HT. If someone currently DCs once a month, it would probably be best to DC maybe twice a month or at least with every wash.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a girl with heat trained hair on youtube: YouTube - imaqtee1's Channel


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 28, 2011)

So, I guess I'm kind of utilizing Reniece's technique.  Keeping my hair straight, but not using enough heat to permanently alter the texture.  I love my 4a kinks! There should be a term for this method.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 28, 2011)

There is some silliness going on up in here! People who assume that people flat iron their hair (or relax) b/c they have some sort of disdain for their hair will always get the side-eye from me. Projection much? Damn extremist...

Anyway, my mom, aunts, my mom's friends and every other natural I know in the 4s have said that heat training will make straightening easier and reduce knots, but the fro will be here to stay. Versatility is just one of the many beauties of Black hair, especially natural hair.

Can't wait to read more tips and see more pics as time goes on!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 28, 2011)

Azure18 said:


> So, I guess I'm kind of utilizing Reniece's technique.  Keeping my hair straight, but not using enough heat to permanently alter the texture.  I love my 4a kinks! There should be a term for this method.



Is it light heat training? Like longhairdontcare? 

I use heat a little and will wear my hair straight (twisted) a lot, but I'm not trying to permanently alter my texture, either.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> ShopAholic and Etherealsmile26....
> 
> WHERE'S THE HEAT TRAINED PICS? Share some instead of complaining about the B.S.!!!
> 
> ...



I love your hair! 

Any more pics people?!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 28, 2011)

JFK said:


> ^LOL.  That's Longhairdontcare2011 on youtube.  She heat trains her hair.  The poster was just giving an example.



Oh der! Lol I knew I recognized that back! I'm all up on her channel.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just posted a new video showing the progression of my HT hair. Thanx

YouTube - My Anniversary


----------



## Simply_elle (Jan 28, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Just posted a new video showing the progression of my HT hair. Thanx
> 
> YouTube - My Anniversary



 Your hair and vids are awesome! your retention and length is enough in of itself to inspire! If heat training is "frying"... Ect. And it would look like yours..... Sign me up.....! Sn: love how the trolls/ haters always have some questionable hair? girl go get a life and DC or something! Lol.....


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tiaratinee is a heat trained natural with nearly WL hair:

YouTube - Tiaritenee's Channel


----------



## niqu92 (Jan 28, 2011)

back when i was natural i was heat trained my hair texture didnt really loosen up too too much,however it became much easier for me to straighten. I would straighten my hair every 2weeks. it reduced my straightening time from 5hrs to 2hrs.huuuge difference.i think i have pics,if i can find them i'll post them


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope there will be more pictures posted, i dont know how this thread turned into a debate...all the lady asked for was some damn pictures

Now although i do still have my opinion about heat trained hair, Heat "training" is probably a better option then relaxingperplexed). Im also considering straightening my hair more frequently because my hair likes me better when straighten.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 31, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> Tiaratinee is a heat trained natural with nearly WL hair:
> 
> YouTube - Tiaritenee's Channel


That could be her natural hair texture...looks like type 2. If not, I wonder what it looked like before she started heat training...it doesn't look like she would have started with type 4.


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 31, 2011)

She was definitely a tighter type 3 (probably 3c w/ some 3b). Her ends now look like type 2c/3a if you look at her natural styling videos. She also said herself (in the comments section) that her hair is trained.



Poohbear said:


> That could be her natural hair texture...looks like type 2. If not, I wonder what it looked like before she started heat training...it doesn't look like she would have started with type 4.


----------



## SVT (Jan 31, 2011)

Doesn't look like we're able to move on even after a moderator has addressed  the issues. We continue to comment on prior drama which usually sparks another round of arguments and derails good threads.

Closed.


----------

